# my monkey baby...



## lucie (Aug 22, 2006)

Anyone watching on channel 4 now? (10pm) :whistling2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Im watching, find it very intresting but very wrong! its a great show to watch though, a real eye opner!


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

horrible:devil:


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

wrong on so many levels


----------



## Will Scarborough (Mar 28, 2009)

Yess im watching....
I dont as such have a problem with people keeping monkeys..... but this program will only encourage carless people to go out and buy what they might think is a nice pet seen as marmosets arent on the dwa, just like the harry potter movies spawned a mass market for owls as pets..... And if people are going to keep these amazing animals at least provide them with somewhat of a natural enclosure! not a dungarees... annoying hahaha rant over


----------



## Razzler79 (May 1, 2008)

but they're feeding them a load of crap!!!!


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

truely sicknening


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Its not just the diet, its keeping them singularly, saying the dont like other monkeys even though they've never seen one, its a monkey not a child!!!! it really makes me so angry, I think they are amazing and fascinating, more so when they arn't being bought up as children and have a natural life!


----------



## CommanderPayne (Apr 27, 2009)

I find it really scary. I can't have kids but wouldn't ever consider taking an animal and giving it a habitat that wasn't ideal for it. So weird.
Can people actually keep monkeys in england? I have no idea but thought it was just america?


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

What the hell is wrong with these people!?? IDIOTS!!! :bash:


----------



## CommanderPayne (Apr 27, 2009)

It's strange to think these people exist. Without mental health assesments.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

```

```
They can but alot of them are on the DWA liscence, excluding the smaller new world primates and a couple of other species ( marmosets, tamarin etc. )


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

The 18 year old monkey has had its teeth removed by the look of it.

The sick :censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor:

Neil


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Neil, I salute you! Its the same with the helper monkeys!


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

How you doing Farmer Coope, haven't chatted for a while.

Pity its over something so sick as this.

Neil


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm great thanks! Loovee the raccooon btw, love the pics on ekf with her boyfriend! sooo sweet hope your okay


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

CommanderPayne said:


> It's strange to think these people exist. Without mental health assesments.


The lord Jesus Christ and his love no doubt.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

im practically speechless, horrific on so many levels


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

did you see how upset the mummy monkey was when she was ''saying goodbye''


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> did you see how upset the mummy monkey was when she was ''saying goodbye''


I thought that was the worst bit of the show, she was clearly upset by it poor thing, taking her away from her mum after 10 days is just insane. Really shocked Jessie has made it to 18 the rubbish and the amount of sugar they feed it :bash:


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

I couldnt watch it :devil:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

honestly I could almost cry for that little 2 week old monkey, its sickening taken away from its mother at that age, its beyond my comprehension how anyone can think its even remotely acceptable


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

SiUK said:


> honestly I could almost cry for that little 2 week old monkey, its sickening taken away from its mother at that age, its beyond my comprehension how anyone can think its even remotely acceptable


And those dogs, We were wondering how long little butter is gonna last before she becomes lunch for one of them :bash:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

It was pretty sickening and very frustrating... That breeding place was disgusting and it disgusts me that people still keep smaller primates in parrot cages. On another note, I wanted to punch that kid that hit his Dad in the head....


----------



## litminx (May 25, 2009)

*hi*

oh my god wot is it with these people. thats sick big time no two ways about


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

The breeder who bred the little baby Macaque should be prosecuted! Her breeding set-up was just loads of little bare cages housing a pair of monkeys in each cage! Terrible!


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

I only seen about 15 minutes of the programme tonight and it really worries that there will be people sitting in there homes thinking it is perfectly fine to keep these animals under some of the conditions shown on the programme, personally I know people are willing to spend around 2k on this type of animal and do minimal research into how to look after them properly and it does show that just because they have a high price tag doesn't mean the owner is dedicated to looking after them properly.

One thing that really annoyed me on that programme was that some of the monkeys where being taken away from their parents as young as 2 days old :bash:.


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

I started to watch it and enjoyed seeing the monkeys due to being a animal lover but just found so much of it sick .. yes i would love to have a monkey to cuddle and bond with but i would want that monkey to be a monkey and eat monkey things and not be dressed up ( they cant like it , they have fur for god sake they must get really hot under that tat)
in the end i walked out the room... couldnt watch that nonsence anymore.


----------



## shelley_draven (Jul 5, 2008)

I watched the opening but couldn't sit and watch the whole lot.

Poor baby monkies, being separated from it's mother at such an early age because some human wants it as a replacement child.

With the thousands of human children in America in the care system, surely it would be better all around if these people could have invested their time and resources into a child in need of it? 

I can't comment on the rest of the programme but the opening was disturbing enough, the monkey on the swing with the lollipop, wft was that about?!


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

i cried i really felt sorry for the monkeys and defo the mum in the small bare cage who had had her baby taken away "in the wild baby monkeys stay with their mums for a year" then they said "this mum is feeling her loss" what did they do the new owners walked in to see them holding her baby:censor::censor::censor::censor::censor:


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

I have just watched it those poor monkeys :bash: I think the worst part of it was these people think they are giving the monkeys a "good" life.


----------



## dexnos (Mar 10, 2008)

I found it vary sad and annoying for many reasons, particulary when the couple went into to see the mum and dad of thier baby. The mother was so very cleary distressed. Very sad


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

taped this and so going to watch it later but know i will be extremely annoyed at them.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

OMG these people are so the American steroeotype.15000 that's known to be in American homes.And loads more no doutb in my mind are being kept in puppy farm/Breeding farm conditions.Just think how meny times a year or so a female monkey looses her offspring it being riped away from her at 10 days old.I hate cloths on dogs/cats'etc but on monkeys is another leval and makeup is just sick.Sadly alot of these monkeys will likly end up god known where or put to sleep due to not being afrade of humans and attacking/biting'etc when there mature deffo the male.


----------



## Choggie (Apr 27, 2009)

Wonder why she lost contact with her five children? The clothes and food was bad enough but putting make up on the poor little thing was really disturbing - think they would be better off seeking professional help for themselves.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

I missed this, Is it on again? x


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

sophs87 said:


> I missed this, Is it on again? x


Yes it is, I think it is on Channel 4 this Wednesday at about 11pm, check your TV listings :2thumb:


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

This was one of the most disturbing programs I have ever seen. The woman who didn't speak to her other children was clearly controlling and just wanted babies, I don't think she could cope when they wanted to be their own people and not hers.

The woman who was doing the shows seemed the best of a bad bunch really. At least she had more than one monkey so they knew they were monkeys, and seemed to have a vague idea about their diet. But I loved the commentry when she was saying she wanted them to be natural and not do anything that wasn't a monkey thing to do, then it cut to a picture of her putting a helmet on her marmosets head! Brilliant editing.

This is why nobody who keeps exotic pets should go on TV - you don't know how it was suggested to these people and they've come out looking like nutters who can't look after their animals properly.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Oh yeah, I watched it, was soo cool. I want a monkey baby - anyone know where I can buy one asap? I've already got baby clothes and make up - I'm going to call it Mandy Monkey and she can come everywhere once I buy her carrycot. :blush:












Ok, I'll get me' coat. :whistling2:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Ratatouille said:


> Yes it is, I think it is on Channel 4 this Wednesday at about 11pm, check your TV listings :2thumb:


 
Will check now, wanted to watch it but went out instead


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Id never buy A monkey , End of , There no need let them live in the wild .


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

PSYCHOSIS said:


> Id never buy A monkey , End of , There no need let them live in the wild .


Could say the same for spiders :whistling2: Or any other animals for that matter, there's no need. It's about keeping them badly/cruelly.


----------



## RobRiley (May 28, 2009)

The program is also on youtube for those who missed it.


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

i dont understand how the young couple could justify it? they didnt want a child because of how much care and time they take up, so they get a monkey which will rely on them for the WHOLE of its life which potentially could be a long time.. when the child grows up and becomes dependant. 

and i think the older monkey had lost his teeth rather than had them removed, due to the amount of sugary things it was given! 

yes monkeys are amazing, and i believe that if you can provide them a habitat and diet which is as close to nature as possible then why not. but surely what they where doing is animal cruelty..

xx


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

PSYCHOSIS said:


> Id never buy A monkey , End of , There no need let them live in the wild .


I'd never buy A monkey.If you buy monkeys buy more than one never just one.And build a wacking aviarie cage with indoor and out door areas.Lots of branch's/logs'etc.And let them walk/talk and swing like monkeys.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

omg!! how wrong is this show!
I pity them people greatly, but the monkeys even more.
It seems all their children have left them so they are replacing with monkeys, i dont see a problem with keeping monkeys if you have zoo like enclosures in your gaden, correct diet, ect but these dont even get the basic dietary needs, poor bloody buggers!!!! And get put in stupid bloody chlothes and nappys...:bash::bash::censor::censor::devil::censor::censor::censor::censor:


----------



## litminx (May 25, 2009)

im watching it now an its :censor: sick. i just want to kick the:censor: out of these people :censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor: this is realy :censor: bad. an there is going to people that are going to want one an have one an its going to be kept in a :censor: lit cage an its not going to have a :censor: life at all. people like that realy realy :censor: me off


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

litminx said:


> im watching it now an its :censor: sick. i just want to kick the:censor: out of these people :censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor: this is realy :censor: bad. an there is going to people that are going to want one an have one an its going to be kept in a :censor: lit cage an its not going to have a :censor: life at all. people like that realy realy :censor: me off


seconded =] x


----------



## sacredart (Dec 9, 2008)

RobRiley said:


> The program is also on youtube for those who missed it.


If anyone is interested...

YouTube - "My Monkey Baby" - Part One.

:bash:


----------



## Megan. (Mar 11, 2009)

It is disgusting!! im surprised animal inspectors haven't been to visit them!!

I cant believe she was feeding it a big fat HUMAN cake

And putting makeup on it saying 'ooh she loves me putting makeup on her, she loves getting her nails done aswel she just sits there and waits'

Bahhh!!! id love to kick them all up the arse!


----------

